# newbie vfd wiring help



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

So i recently purchased a pm72 table saw and it has a 3 phase motor and after a million hours of research ive decided to use a vfd..the problem there seems to be alot of ways to put a on off switch and im a bit confused/I will be powering it with a cable to the dryer plug which we dont use as we have gas so i dont have to pay for new breakers etc etc..any way i love this site been lurking for a while alot of smart guys in here tia ..finn


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It would help if we knew what VFD you have and what kind of switch you plan on using.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

i was looking at this and i was hoping to get steered in the right direction on the switch as well

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7PR9BJ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A2RB21RUGRFV4T&psc=1


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That appears to be one of those Huanyang asian imports… based on reviews, it's hit or miss with them, so you take your chances. And you can run the VFD from it's control panel directly without the need to do anything else. If you want an external switch, wiring will either be a 2 wire or 3 wire deal depending on the switch(s)... simplest method is just a single pole on/off switch wired between FWD and DCM (12v). If you have the original control station for your PM, which would have been a momentary switch (NO start/NC stop), then you would need three wires. For either method, you will need to program the VFD to use external switches instead of the VFD control pad (PD001=1 - check the manual to be sure).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

whoa turbo hahaha alot of thats way over my head .. so power into vfd then to motor then to machine on off or does it need to go to a new switch ? clearly im going to need to get someone over to do this now..i just want to understand how it its layed out to tell my guy… also guy with machine has a baldor vfd but its twice the amount of money


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Here is a typical wiring diagram for three wire control and a TECO (Westinghouse) FM50 VFD:










Wiring is super simple, and other VFD's, like the TECO L510 are even simpler. For two wire control (single switch), just run a switch between Fwd (3) and 12v (5). Program settings will be dependent upon which VFD you get.

Also, what is the FLA of your motor?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

so the saw on off is operated by turning the vfd on and off? im sorry but electrical stuff isnt my thing.. i haven't picked up saw but i cant find a reference to a "fla" number on the pics of motor


----------



## mathguy1981 (Aug 30, 2018)

FLA = Full Load Amps, or amperage rating under a heavy load. Is this the 5-hp or 7.5-hp model? Either way that's 900lbs of steel and a 1" arbor with 12-14" blades…dang. This might help:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56481

Get a hold of a users manual so you can know what the recommended breaker amperage is…if you dryer curcuit is too high/low, you can always change the breaker for the proper size for the VFD and the saw.


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

i wonder if this is just a bolt on ? it might be alot easier ugh i have seen a hundred threads on this im sorry to bug people

https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/5-hp-3450-rpm-145t-230v-air-compressor-motor-leeson-120554/


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

hahaha i read that whole thing twice and another one you were on from 2015..hay hay its the 5hp version baldor

this looks like the one?
https://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/powermatic-66-table-saw-motor-6472335


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> i wonder if this is just a bolt on ? it might be alot easier ugh i have seen a hundred threads on this im sorry to bug people
> - megabork


You can swap out the motor with a single phase one, but you will wind up doing more work, and spending twice as much, for an inferior solution. A VFD is dirt simple to use and you will get benefits from that combo that you could never get from a single phase solution. By far, the hardest part of using a VFD is figuring out where to mount it  YMMV.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

oh yeah i forgot about changing out switches ,heaters? i guess thats why i listened to you in the first place on the vfd.. ok well im picking the beast up on sun and im going to thru it so there's time..thank you very much for your time and expertise


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I use a few VFD's in my shop, all are the Chinese models. I have run them for a few years without any issue. For the on/off switch, I use the button on the face of the unit.

There is a little bit of a learning curve getting them setup for the first time but they come with a manual.

If you're planning to purchase more 3phase equipment, I'd think about a rotary phase converter. Simple setup and you can run the output as if it were a true 3phase line.


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

thats good to hear .. so power to vfd then to motor ? and operate on off of machine with button on vfd? im assuming you mounted vfd on the machine ? thanks


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Got any electrician buddies? If so, pay them….

WODR, you sound dangerously inept at going anywhere near electricity. This is not really a DIY job, unless you already kinda know what you're doing with machine wiring. This is not really plug and play. Do yourself and us a favor and pay someone to do this job for you…..


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Just popping in to say you can't run a compressor duty motor on a table saw. And you bought a piece of serious equipment, and it needs to be treated as such. Get a VFD and get someone to wire it in, then use the hell out of it.



> i wonder if this is just a bolt on ? it might be alot easier ugh i have seen a hundred threads on this im sorry to bug people
> https://electricmotorwarehouse.com/5-hp-3450-rpm-145t-230v-air-compressor-motor-leeson-120554/


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

> Got any electrician buddies? If so, pay them….
> 
> WODR, you sound dangerously inept at going anywhere near electricity. This is not really a DIY job, unless you already kinda know what you re doing with machine wiring. This is not really plug and play. Do yourself and us a favor and pay someone to do this job for you…
> 
> ...


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

the ineptatude has won out very happy


----------



## F250 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm going to be keeping my eye on this thread because what the megabork did… that's my plan for this summer… a used PM72 with a 3ph motor in a single phase home.

NICE looking saw!

Which mobile base is that? Regardless of who made the base, it shows the 900lb mass of that saw weighing down on the cross-members!


----------



## megabork (Nov 2, 2018)

> I m going to be keeping my eye on this thread because what the megabork did… that s my plan for this summer… a used PM72 with a 3ph motor in a single phase home.
> 
> NICE looking saw!
> 
> ...


 its a bora base and yeah its at the limit they say 1500 lbs but meh i dont think so…its working like a charm though the vfd etc


----------

